# POST HERE when your Santa gift arrives!



## REO (Dec 2, 2015)

*PLEASE post here when you GET your Secret Santa gift so I and your Santa know you got it.*

I say this each year and still some people don't post.





*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but PLEASE** POST HERE as soon as you get it THAT YOU GOT IT** anyway!*
That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.





I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift! Please don't make me hunt you down, shooting you with emails!





*So.....Please have mercy on me and POST here that you GOT your gift!



*

Post here that you got them and then post here again later to tell what you got after you open it and show us pics of your goodies! Yup, posting pics is the LB "law"! LOL




Seeing what everyone gets is the best part!
Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

Every year I have people that get their gift and don't post and then their Santa asks me to ask them if they got it. That makes a ton of work for me. Most of the time I get the answer, "Yes I got it weeks ago but I'm waiting to open it".
AHHH!!!




*We don't mind if you wait to open it, but PLEASE let us know you GOT it ok?? *

I hope everyone is enclosing a note so people know who to thank!





WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!


*It's ok to say that you SENT your pkg, but please don't post here to who or where it's going! Don't ruin the surprise! *


LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!



:BananaHappy


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2015)

I started this thread because I hear gifts are flying every which way!





WHEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!



:BananaHappy


----------



## candycar (Dec 2, 2015)

Whohoo! Let me be the first! I got mine Just before Thanksgiving! What a surprise! And what treasures!

Thank you so much "Dobby204" ! I love everything!

The bracelet is so special, and I have already used the light when we had a power outage the very next day! The bird wind chime has a special place, the tea is yummy, and the Choc almonds are already gone! The garden gloves are much needed and will be put to good use! The horsey bookmark is hanging from my cars rearview mirror, the cinnamon whisk is delightful and the hoof pick is picking away!


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2015)

Ooh!! Look at all the goodies!!! Wonderful Santa you had!!!


----------



## Barefootin (Dec 7, 2015)

Whooo! Hooo!! I got a box today!! Thank You Amy Sue!!!! I just opened the outer box but not presents inside. Hopefully the chaos will settle down to a dull roar so I can open them with proper reverence.


----------



## amysue (Dec 7, 2015)

Glad it got there in one piece Saleena! My cat kept unwrapping your presents.


----------



## hgriffin (Dec 8, 2015)

i received my gift from santa!!!! yayyyyyyyy!!!

thank you!!!

haven't opened it yet but it is sitting under my tree tempting me!!!

i will see how long i last.....


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2015)

I received a box from Angela Foy today. Stuffed full of horse treats, haven't opened beyond that, yet. The treats smell yummy. Don't know how long I'll hold out.


----------



## painted-perfection (Dec 9, 2015)

I received my secret Santa gift yesterday .. I got 2 bags of horsey treats that our ponies will love and I got a gorgeous pony necklace I can't wait to wear it . I love it. Thanks so much everything was wonderful

I received my secret Santa gift yesterday .. I got 2 bags of horsey treats that our ponies will love and I got a gorgeous pony necklace I can't wait to wear it . I love it. Thanks so much everything was wonderful

I received my secret Santa gift yesterday .. I got 2 bags of horsey treats that our ponies will love and I got a gorgeous pony necklace I can't wait to wear it . I love it. Thanks so much everything was wonderful

I received my secret Santa gift yesterday .. I got 2 bags of horsey treats that our ponies will love and I got a gorgeous pony necklace I can't wait to wear it . I love it. Thanks so much everything was wonderful


----------



## REO (Dec 10, 2015)

Dave was a great Santa!





He commissioned me to make that necklace for her to give to you Bev



It's supposed to look like you colt


----------



## cfcseers (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you so much Anski!! I recieved my lovely parcel in the post today!! I am not as patient as all of you so I have already opened it- some yummy chocolate and an adorable wreath with bells on it! Thank you so much! Ps. Your corgies are very cute!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 10, 2015)

My parcel arrived today!!!






Thank you so much to my secret Santa. There was no forum name but it came from UK and I LOVE everything.

There was chocolate, a toy for my doggy, a cookie cutter and food glitter! yippeeee, I will be baking Santa's this afternoon.


----------



## Angiefoy (Dec 10, 2015)

Painted -perfection,

Dave (fancyshadow) said to tell you he is so glad you like the necklace. He hoped you would.


----------



## anoki (Dec 10, 2015)

cfcseers said:


> Thank you so much Anski!! I recieved my lovely parcel in the post today!! I am not as patient as all of you so I have already opened it- some yummy chocolate and an adorable wreath with bells on it! Thank you so much! Ps. Your corgies are very cute!


Wow, that was fast!! Glad it got there in time! Hope you have a Merry Christmas!!

~kathryn


----------



## SHANA (Dec 11, 2015)

I got my secret santa gift today all the way from Montana and Squires Miniature Horses, not sure what the forum name is. I got the book Outstanding Miniature Horse Stallions Past And Present Volume 1. I am enjoying looking at it and reading about the many stallions.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 11, 2015)

Little Coco wasn't too sure about the squeaky penguin when he arrived from Santa but by the time I got home from work today they were best friends


----------



## anoki (Dec 11, 2015)

My gift arrived today! Thank you very much for all the goodies, though I'm not sure who it was from as there was no name on it.

~kathryn


----------



## chandab (Dec 11, 2015)

SHANA said:


> I got my secret santa gift today all the way from Montana and Squires Miniature Horses, not sure what the forum name is. I got the book Outstanding Miniature Horse Stallions Past And Present Volume 1. I am enjoying looking at it and reading about the many stallions.


I'm not sure of Dot's group name, but know her well.


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 12, 2015)

Happy Holidays!!! I got my gifts today!! Thanks so much! The only name was on the return label H. Griffin

Thanks

Lea

zoey829


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you Chanda! I love the table runner and hot pads. Handmade? Beautiful. I've been using dish towels. I was also gifted dark chocolate, a guardian angel key chain (you must know how I drive), a sun beaded sun catcher, an ornament from Montana (hooray!), an issue of Horse Source, and treats for the minis. Thank you again for the wonderful and very thoughtful gifts. I'm sorry I'm a spoil sport and totally unable to wait til Christmas to open the package


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed it Sarah. And, that was fast shipping, I just mailed it this week.

You have no idea how hard it was to find a Montana ornament, but it's a bit early when I was shopping. Glad I found a good one.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 12, 2015)

I picked up a package today. It's from SECRET SANTA in Hobart, Oklahoma!! I plan to open it on Christmas.

I bet it's really great though...my Santa's shipping label has holly leaves and berries on it. Holly is one of my favorite evergreens. Thank you Santa, and I promise to post pictures after I open the box.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 13, 2015)

Dragons Wish Farm said:


> I picked up a package today. It's from SECRET SANTA in Hobart, Oklahoma!! I plan to open it on Christmas.
> 
> I bet it's really great though...my Santa's shipping label has holly leaves and berries on it. Holly is one of my favorite evergreens. Thank you Santa, and I promise to post pictures after I open the box.


Open the box! Everything inside is wrapped.


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 13, 2015)

Here is a pick of my present!


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm loving this!


----------



## Angiefoy (Dec 14, 2015)

My Santa spoiled me shamelessly. She knew about and fed my new addiction to coloring by getting me a book, and case to carry my color pencils and pens and some color pencils and markers. All things I will be using before nightfall. She also gave me chocolate to nibble on while I color. Thank you so much Robin (REO) You are amazing. Thank you for all the work you do for this exchange as well. It would not be near as fun without your work.


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2015)

Angie, I'm SO glad you love your gifts! I had a blast shopping for you!





You can eat the chocolate Santa now LOL

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Angiefoy (Dec 14, 2015)

REO said:


> Angie, I'm SO glad you love your gifts! I had a blast shopping for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already ate half of him. Hahaha


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 15, 2015)

zoey829 said:


> Here is a pick of my present!


WOW Zoey!!!!! You got a companion with accessories!!!!!

ROFL icon here!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 15, 2015)

Marsha, I'd LOVE to open the box!! However, my husband spotted it as soon as he walked in the door. Like a cat, he's dying of curiousity to see what's inside. I'm gonna let him wonder a while. ;-)


----------



## amysue (Dec 16, 2015)

I got my gift today, a beautiful hand crafted treasure chest adorned with a relief sculpture of a peacock feather. It is absolutly beautiful and I love it very much. Thank you Robin.


----------



## REO (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm so glad you like it Amy! The entire top is hand sculpted by me





Enjoy and Merry Christmas!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 19, 2015)

Hope my SS person does indeed have their gift. Tracking confirmed it was delivered Monday... 

Loving seeing everyone's gifts!


----------



## sls (Dec 19, 2015)

Rec'd my package from (Bev) Painted Ponies and every thing is so nicely wrapped. I'm going to be good until Christmas. Thank you Bev


----------



## chandab (Dec 19, 2015)

FYI - USPS is taking longer than usual to get packages to their destinations, and if you sent with tracking, that may or may not be helpful as it would seem items are not being scanned in and out of sort facilities.

I have two packages out there that are taking way longer than they should, both priority. First package ship Saturday the 12th, delayed leaving our PO due to bad roads, finally left on Monday, scanned in and out of local PO and the main state facility and then nothing. Predicted delivery was Thursday the 17th, finally an update today, it's one state away from it's destination with expected delivery of Monday. Second package shipped Wednesday the 16th, only scanned in and out of local PO, scheduled delivery of today, only scan was early this morning, it's arrived in the right state, but I don't know if delivery is on time or not (recipient will let me know, so that is good). Three more packages in today's mail, we'll see what happens with them, but there won't be any tracking til later today at the earliest; only one is Christmas package, so hope it arrives on time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2015)

Very frustrated. I am expecting 2 items as gifts. Ordered on the 5th and still not here. One is already too late.


----------



## Barefootin (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok, I opened my gifts from AmySue. To say I'm stunned and overwhelmed by her generosity is a big understatement. I had asked for accessories for our 4-H clubbers so they would look their best at their very first show. AmySue came through over and above my wildest dreams. There were 3 wrapped boxes. The first box was more than enough. It had 2 pairs of gloves, 3 lovely barrettes, and 2 fabulous pins.





The next box had a tote bag made from a Purina Miniature Horse and Pony feed bag, a small decorate tin with 2 gorgeous hair decorations in it, and a pack of "Cow Seeds".














The last box was more than I could handle. It started out simple enough with 3 good belts but under those I found a Show Halter. That made the tears come. I can not Thank AmySue enough for her generosity. The girls will look like a million bucks.





Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! from the bottoms of our hearts!

Oh and by the way, my daughter's cat also loved the shipping box. She was clawing it trying to get in. Maybe catnip was shipped in it sometime?


----------



## amysue (Dec 20, 2015)

Merry Christmas Saleena! I am so glad that you like your presents. I had a lot of fun shopping and crafting. I stumbled across a pop up tack sale while at a driving clinic, all of the proceeds benefited a youth riding club, I even managed to stay on budget (usually a weak point for me). I enjoy crafting and love to repurpose things, so when your hint said that you do too, I got real excited. I have been upcycling grain bags forever into totes, aprons, placemats and all sorts of stuff, and I save tins and boxes for everything, I made the box out of an altoid tin and wallpaper scraps. I took a wire beading class with some friends and learned to make hair barettes there. I hope you enjoy them and I wish all of your students the very best of luck next show season.


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 20, 2015)

OK--did everything I know (unfortunately, that isn't much) to get a photo to upload to photobucket and it will not, so I just can tell you what I got. A neat jar of Zebra Sprinkles which are very good smelling melting wax for my warmer. I also got a jar of some sort of jelly but there is no label that I could find (good tasting) and lastly--but definitely not least--a box of Russell Stover Pecan delights that I have to hide from my wife. LOL I would love to thank my Santa by name, but the only thing we found was the return address that says Bower from Danville, GA

Thank you. I (we) are enjoying it all very much.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Angiefoy (Dec 21, 2015)

fancyshadow said:


> OK--did everything I know (unfortunately, that isn't much) to get a photo to upload to photobucket and it will not, so I just can tell you what I got. A neat jar of Zebra Sprinkles which are very good smelling melting wax for my warmer. I also got a jar of some sort of jelly but there is no label that I could find (good tasting) and lastly--but definitely not least--a box of Russell Stover Pecan delights that I have to hide from my wife. LOL I would love to thank my Santa by name, but the only thing we found was the return address that says Bower from Danville, GA
> 
> Thank you. I (we) are enjoying it all very much.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Found out the package is from Deb Bowen. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, my tracking number still says in transit to be delivered Thursday...17 December. :-/ Guess it's not on time.

If my gift doesn't arrive on time, my elf may have to celebrate Kings' Day with us on the 6th of January. One of the advantages of a multi-cultural household! ;-)


----------



## chandab (Dec 21, 2015)

Dragons Wish Farm said:


> Well, my tracking number still says in transit to be delivered Thursday...17 December. :-/ Guess it's not on time.


It might still make it, just don't hold your breath... I mailed out two packages last week, priority with tracking. One mailed Dec 12th, when I printed the label it said delivery Dec 14th; well we had bad roads and mail was 2 hours late that day, so it didn't leave our little post office til Monday, scanned into the main state hub that night with expected delivery of Dec 17th; then no tracking information for 5 days, it was finally scanned again the 19th with expected delivery of the 21st; it did actually arrive today. Second package, mailed Wednesday the 16th, expected delivery the 19th, no tracking information til the evening of the 18th, it made it's destination state still saying delivery the 19th, update on the 19th says delivery the 21st; guess what it was actually delivered on Sunday the 20th. Three more packages dropped in the mail the 19th, expected delivery is before Christmas, but I'm not going to hold my breath; only one is Christmas presents and the tracking is spotty at best.

Hope you SS package arrives at it's destination on time


----------



## chandab (Dec 23, 2015)

Couldn't stand it any longer and opened my SS gift today. Two baggies of treats for the horses, and a lovely pendant that I'm pretty sure Robin (REO) made. I'll try to get a picture.

Thank you so very much.

My SS was Angie Foy aka: Dannigirl


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2015)

Yay! Yes your wonderful Santa Angie




had me make that for you.


----------



## chandab (Dec 23, 2015)

REO said:


> Yay! Yes your wonderful Santa Angie
> 
> 
> 
> had me make that for you.


Thank you very much to you both.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 25, 2015)

Here are a couple of photos of my gifts from my Secret Santa. I haven't opened them yet. As you can see, they're the focal point of our little Christmas area. In the first one, I edited it a bit. Made the horse on the paper appear to be leaping out of the ribbon!!

Thank you Santa!! I love the gift wrap, the LOVELY hand-made wire ornaments and the pecans. Can't wait to see what's inside.....and since it's now officially Christmas Day....YAAAAAHHOOOO!! I can open gifts now. Be back later to tell y'all what's inside.


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow! Look at all the great goodies!

I almost made it! Only 3 left to go to get my 100% (2 of those involve the same person & I can't reach her)

But I was Sooooo close!

I was Santa to 3 people. I'd taken on a 3rd one so 2 late comers could play. I hope they all loved their gifts as much as I enjoyed giving them!

I'll be opening mine sometime later today. I put it off as long as possible since it's our whole Christmas. I'll be back later to share & thank my Santas!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!





.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's the overview picture. Treats for Lucky, Penny and Simona. Pretty handmade ornaments that I can use all year. A starter collection of beads....my two favorites are the fat FAT pig and the green leaf.

The BEST PART of my gift, however, is the book!! "Getting in TTouch" by Linda Tellington-Jones. I don't believe in coincidences. The reason I say this is because I don't remember mentioning, either here or in my hints, that I'm saving to do an equine massage course! Now, I might just be suffering from old-timers' disease, but I don't think so. I take it as God's way of telling me that the money for the course is coming, just keep studying while I'm saving.

Thank you so very, very much Secret Santa. Now I HAVE pretties, can MAKE pretties and can help the little horsies FEEL pretty! ;-)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 25, 2015)

Dragons Wish Farm said:


> IMG_20151225_082341_149.jpg
> 
> Here's the overview picture. Treats for Lucky, Penny and Simona. Pretty handmade ornaments that I can use all year. A starter collection of beads....my two favorites are the fat FAT pig and the green leaf.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas! That horse wrapping paper was designed by Shari on the forum. I bought a roll from her a few years ago and eke it out for specially wrapped gifts.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 25, 2015)

oh Reo, I really hope you like your gift!!


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2015)

I have not touched gifts or eaten yet today. I'm not feeling well.


----------



## REO (Dec 26, 2015)

I was Santa to 3 people, so I had 3 Santas too!

My Santa was Renee in Italy! Wow! She spoiled me! She got me just what I wanted! A gorgeous big Italian mug! I LOVE it! Then the got me all kinds of goodies! Hot chocolate mix (I need directions LOL) and a salt & pepper shaker, 3 towelets in a felt bag, spray & soap, another soap & an ornament to put a pretty scent on! Thank you SO much Renee! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 26, 2015)

My Santa was Brittany in Alaska! Oh neato! I so love love the Alaskan big mug you got me! It's better than I imagined!! Not only that, salmon jerky made in Alaska! I had to hide it from my hubby LOL! I'll let him have some!  Thank you SO much!!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 26, 2015)

My Santa was CaliHorseChic (Alice) She gave me a necklace. Thanks Alice!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 26, 2015)

I hope you are feeling better Robin, feeling poorly on Christmas Day is so unfair.

I wrote instructions for the hot chocolate inside the Christmas card. Sending hugs.


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Dave (fancyshadow) sorry I'm late seeing this. I hope you like your Southern Pecan Pie wax melts! I apologize for not putting the little bag with the scoop in there, it was in my truck when I left the post office. No doubt you love the chocolates (they almost didn't make it into the package) LOL The jelly is my homemade Muscadine/Scuppernong jelly, I wanted to add a little Georgia in there. Glad it arrived safely, and that you like it. I hope you and Angie had a wonderful Christmas and that you both have a healthy, happy, prosperous, and very blessed New Year!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2015)

Really enjoy seeing all the great Santa exchanges! Everyone's ideas are so different; makes it more fun!


----------



## REO (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't understand metric measures





I hope you get your gift soon Marsha


----------



## Eagle (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh sorry Robin, when I get Home I will ask one of my American friends to convert it for me and I will email you but if I remember correctly it is 125 ml which is more or less a mug of milk per sachet. Bring it to boil whilst mixing and stir until it is dense.


----------



## chandab (Dec 26, 2015)

The on-line converter says that 125ml is 4.22 ounces.

You can find a converter on-line for just about all meter to standard and vise versa measurements. I just google what I'm looking for and the first to pop up is usually an automatic converter that you just plug numbers into and it spits out an answer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2015)

Nothing yet...


----------



## chandab (Dec 30, 2015)

Martha, unfortunately, it's probably the post office. I have a package that according to tracking departed the state hub Tues the 22nd and 2pm, then disappeared, it should have been here by Thursday (24th) at the latest. I contacted my post office this morning, and the gal is going to do what she can to try to track it down. [Only reason I didn't start tracking it sooner, I forgot about it today, til I was looking through some notes on my desk, and found the note that I had ordered it, so I started hunting for it.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, I had a similar thing. Once I initiated tracking, it showed up within two days and was delivered. Guess some things fall through the cracks!


----------



## chandab (Dec 31, 2015)

Hope yours shows up soon. You can sign up for e-mail notices on packages with tracking, so I've done that, and it'll come to my e-mail with any updates, only works if someone scans the package. And, I've contacted my post master and she's looking into it.


----------



## REO (Dec 31, 2015)

I've been looking into things. I'm not done til everyone gets a gift!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2015)

chandab said:


> Hope yours shows up soon. You can sign up for e-mail notices on packages with tracking, so I've done that, and it'll come to my e-mail with any updates, only works if someone scans the package. And, I've contacted my post master and she's looking into it.


Yes! Is'nt that a neat service!


----------



## REO (Dec 31, 2015)

Santa is looking into it now Marsha


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 1, 2016)

I received my gift today ♥ Thank you Jeannie !! I got a T Shirt with a tractor on it that I love, it says Farmers...somebody has to feed you people. A cookbook that after only looking at 10 pages I've already highlighted 3 recipes, And a Miniature Horses book. Jeannie this book The Miniature Horse by Jill Coffee is the revised edition that I did Not have, I am so happy to get this book. I also got a roll of vet wrap that will come in handy and a Ghiradelli chocolate which went into my mouth immediately. I appreciate all of it so THANK YOU again. Kind regards, Debby


----------



## CaliHorseChic (Jan 2, 2016)

My Santa's gift arrived late Christmas eve, just in time! I'm so sorry for taking so long to share, my entire family got that Norovirus that's going around on Christmas day and I'm just now feeling recovered enough to catch up on the past week. My Santa gave me well thought out and useful gifts which I greatly appricate! The forum wont allow me to upload the photo, but I got a halter for my mini, treats for him (hes going to looooove these!), Keurig teas, carmels (yum!), brownie brittle and home made jam (cannot wait to try this loooove homemade jams!). Thank you so much Santa!!


----------



## CaliHorseChic (Jan 2, 2016)

REO said:


> My Santa was CaliHorseChic (Alice) She gave me a necklace. Thanks Alice!


Awe you pictured it backwards.. Anyway it's something I handmade, it says Horses are not my life they make my life whole.. And has a horse shoe charm and a bead charm as well.



I'd share a picture of how they look but for some reason all my photos are too big to upload.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 4, 2016)

CaliHorseChic maybe Robin will re-post a better photo it sounds awesome. I know since it's homemade a lot of work went into it.


----------



## REO (Jan 11, 2016)

It's taken some waiting & tracking down, but your gift should be on it's way to you soon Marsha! Yay!


----------



## Diva's Girl (Jan 15, 2016)

So sorry this is late! Things have been crazy here.

Thank you so much for the gifts barefootin'! You have spoiled me, I got the conchos and polo wraps first then a week later I got the rest of it. I could not believe there was more! Thank you so much! For the conchos I ended up ordering a whole new jeweled browband and matching tear drop just for them because they were so pretty!

I can't take pictures right now but because this is already late I will list what I got.

Green and raspberry/purple colored set of conchos

Blue plaid polo wraps

Butterfly/macaw bag

Florida cup holder

Chocolates

Moon bracelet

"What horses teach us" 2016 calendar

Blue rhinestone "dandy" brush(I don't know what you guys call it? The long bristled one you use to flick dust and dirt off their coats.)

Okeechobee magazine

And a custom name plac with Diva's name on it!

Thank you so much and I hope I did not miss anything on the list!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2016)

My Santa gift arrived yesterday! What a tale of travels it could tell! I always enjoy things from my Santa's location and Rebecca Hoy from Idaho found some goodies! A great Idaho Gothic mug (which my husband hefted and eyed possessively), some interesting Idaho potato recipes (I think the chocolate cake made with mashed potatoes will be the first to try), warm fuzzy socks, and a darling holiday S&P. All wrapped up so I had the fun of opening each. Thank you!


----------



## REO (Jan 15, 2016)

*YAY! I got my 100% now! I'm SO happy! Thank you all, and I hope you all enjoyed the Secret Santa and will watch for the sign up thread here in OCTOBER!!! *


----------

